# Jig for sharpening hand tools



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Any suggestions on a jig that can sharpen chisels and planer blades? Their seems to be a lot to choose from, anyone have any luck with them? 

I'd like to find one that has it's own grinder with it so I know the blade won't get ruined from to high of an RPM.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I suspect as you stated - on jigs for sharpening tool - there are many out there - but for the cost of building a really working jig - and the possibility of making a very expensive tool worthless with the wrong move - and I have done that before - I think I would put out the $100 bucks for the "Work Shop" tool sharpener. Remembering that this tool and the tools that you are working on - will both probably last you a life time of service - if taken care of proper. :yes:


http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/WayneC/blog/1113
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18052&filter=work%20shop

also try this link for a video on sharpening - click on the bottom right 
video: wait about 6 seconds for the porter cable add to disappear! This is a quick and
easy way to sharpen tools and no jig really required.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Just watched the video, certainly looks superior to the 'ninja' sharpener. I might just get one.
johnep


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that thing is awesome! I'm going to pick up the 3000 model.

Thanks Larry!


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

A couple of years ago I bought the Makita Knife sharpener. I waited and found a used one on EBay with all 3 stones. I know sharpen all my planner and jointer blades. I made a simple jig and I sharpen my chisels and hand plane blades too. I can easily shave the hair off my arm.

Only draw back is it is slightly messy, not like it soaks you or anything but it will sling a little water. But it works perfectly and I highly recommend them!


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Ditto on the Makita 9820. Check out Highland Hardware's instructions for using the machine. Its perfectly designed to sharpen joiner and planer knives and after about 4 sharpenings (3 8" and 3 15" knives) this thing pays for itself in no time given what folks get for sharpening.

Link to Highland Hardware article: 

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=108


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I just got and used the woodsharp 3000 and I works pretty well. The only question I have is what is the typical angle for Jack planes and should you put a micro bevel on them?

I'll use this thing on a few more tools and let you know what I think in the tool reviews.


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Typically 25 degrees, and yes.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the idea of a flat surface to sharpen, such as the "Work Sharp". I was looking at many different sharpening systems, including the wheel type... 

Example:
http://grizzly.com/products/10-Wet-Grinder-Kit/T10010

Great product for the edge, but trying to true a big flat surface (like the face of chisel) seems nearly impossible with the wheel. (I could be wrong, let me know).
So I'm glad to hear the "Work Sharp", and those like it, work well.

And not to beat a dead horse over, and over... etc, again. But I've become a true believer in the "scary sharp" tactic (youtube, etc). With a little practice, you can shave with any piece of metal around... for about 20 bucks.
Just about every blade I own is scary sharp now (all that are supposed to be that sharp).

Thanks for the info on the sharpening systems. Great info.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Last year someone uploaded a chart giving all the various sharpening angles. A search through the archive should find it. I downloaded a copy and find very useful.
johnep


----------

